# eclipse: Variablen beobachten



## kartoffelsack (21. Jul 2006)

hab ne Klasse

```
class Foo
{
  string s;

  setS( string _s)
  {
     s = _s;
  }

  getS()
  {
     return s;
  }
}
```

ich hab nen Breakpoint in setS. Beim Aufruf wird s gesetzt. Das nächst mal wenn getS aufgerufen wird, ist s auf einmal null. Gibts ne Möglichkeit s zu Beobachten (auch wenn ich nicht innerhalb der Methoden von Foo bin um rauszufinden, wann es geändert wird?

Ps:
Im watch-Fenster wird mir für this beim Aufruf von setS id=29 angezeigt, beim aufruf von getS id=51. Handelt es sich überhaupt um dieselben Objekte???


----------



## RicoSoft (21. Jul 2006)

bist du sicher, dass sich nicht das Foo geändert hat? das könntest Du testen, indem Du Foo einen default constructor anhängst und in diesem einen breakpoint setzt.


----------



## Guest (21. Jul 2006)

Hab gefunden, war doch ein anderes Foo. Frage bleibt trotzdem:

Kann ich im Debugger eine Variable, ein Objekt nicht beobachten, auch wenn ich in einem Scope bin, wo diese garnicht bekannt ist? Und könnte ich ggf. auf ein 'Änderungsevent' reagieren?

In C kann man das (etwas) mühsam machen, indem man die Speicheradresse gecastet im watch hat.


----------



## Kola (24. Jul 2006)

Mach dein s private. Dann kannst du breakpoints in getS() und setS() setzen, und bekommst alle Zugriffe mit!


----------

